# Discusted



## simplydevine (Jul 25, 2012)

What happened to pride in our trade???? This was done on a 75,000 dollar kitchen remodel by a licensed plumber. My new customer won't even let the plumber back in the door and I don't blame them. I can't believe somebody would put there name on this.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to a 1 year old house last week, that I didn't get the bid on a year ago because I was too expensive. In this past year I've been to this house 7 times fixing things, just like in your picture. I think I am making more money on the repairs, than I would have in profit margin if I had actually done the house. And naturally the plumber isn't honoring any type of warrenty. You get what you pay for.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmm.... 

It looks to code.... Now electrical is a different story .... For 75,000 you would think they would at least throw in a plate cover to make it meet code


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> It looks to code.... Now electrical is a different story .... For 75,000 you would think they would at least throw in a plate cover to make it meet code


Yea, & the disposal was not included in that $75,000 either.:no: Or a WHA on the dishwasher.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Yea, & the disposal was not included in that $75,000 either.:no: Or a WHA on the dishwasher.


You don't get much for 75 K now a days ... I bet if the customer would have paid more for the job it would look alot different...

Might have been able to put in a double bowl sink instead...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Those shark bites add the finishing touch

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

Was the bowl included?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have thrown the cabinet guy off the property first for drilling such large holes for the water lines...

Then I would booted the electrician off the job for not finishing his job ...

Then I would have booted the drywaller out just because I didn't like the way he looked at me and I figured it was a good excuse as any to get free dry wall done...

Then the plumber for getting my free cabinets wet which caused damage... And using what looks like to be every type of material possible..

Then last but not least firing the second plumber for over blowing the other guys work.... Where there was a leak on the drain...

So show us your before and after pics and all the other defective work that this other company did on this job.....


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

This is good example to illustrate the situation when 75K customers spends most of their money on granites and cabinets (visible part) and neglect plumbers (invisible part).


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> You don't get much for 75 K now a days ... I bet if the customer would have paid more for the job it would look alot different...
> 
> Might have been able to put in a double bowl sink instead...


That is a "double bowl sink" one above the counter and one below.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Pride be damned when the HO is supplying the materials and you have to deal with those crappy faucets and their nylon and plastic integral water lines.


----------



## simplydevine (Jul 25, 2012)

Home owner didn't supply any material. The way this looks is like a HO did the work. The plumber charged 2400 for the job didn't change out anything basically just hook up new dishwasher, ice maker, sink and gas stove.Materials were extra.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have definitely seen worse.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

simplydevine said:


> Home owner didn't supply any material. The way this looks is like a HO did the work. The plumber charged 2400 for the job didn't change out anything basically just hook up new dishwasher, ice maker, sink and gas stove.Materials were extra.


 
Did the homeowner get different quotes and check out the company?


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Air Chambers?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

The sad part is the sharkbites, 2 tees and 2' of copper would have been a bit better, couple of floor flanges and a longer flared tailpiece would have improved the look.... it is what it is, maybe he was late for a fishing trip


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What do they want for $ 75,000.....Buckingham Palace, or the Taj Mahal?........:laughing:


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Are those hose clamps on thr fittings or the pinch type crimps? That is some crazy shiot


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You don't get much for 75 K now a days ... I bet if the customer would have paid more for the job it would look alot different...
> 
> Might have been able to put in a double bowl sink instead...


What are you talking about? It's absolutely a double-bowl sink. Can't you see that second bowl on the cabinet floor?:thumbup:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

One job I missed out on 100k the contractor cut his Pepsi bottle in half and stuck it in the concrete pour for the floor drain on grade.Once pour /concrete was hard he just cut the top half off. Now rodents run up the drain into my friends house. Sad thing is it is his neighbour.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Y'all are alwYs finding my work and dogging on it!! I'm proud of that's install. I even read a book on plumbing the night before !!! L


----------

